# Empire Free Company



## Jolly Puggles

Can anyone tell (or show, preferably) me what, exactly, you get on the Empire Free Company sprue(s)? Or, for that matter, the Handgunner/Crossbowmen sprue(s)?

One of the more frustrating developments of GW in recent years is their tendancy towards not telling you exactly what you're getting when you buy a boxed set or miniature...when I buy a model or box, I don't really want to see a fully assembled and painted unit on the box/website, because when I buy a box of, say, Empire Hangunners/Crossbowmen, I know I'm going to get a unit of Handgunners/Crossbowmen (and roughly what that will look like...you know, a bunch of guys holding guns/x-bows). What I'd _like _to know is exactly what I'm getting because I heavily convert my models for individuality, but apparantly, GW don't want me to do that because they won't let on what they're selling!

Anyway, rant aside, I'd appreciate any help on the matter.

Cheers,

JP


----------



## bitsandkits

easy 
http://www.bitsandkits.co.uk/empire-empire-militia-free-company-c-114_117_277.html

every part featured here x5 

you can do exactly the same for any other empire unit


----------



## Jolly Puggles

Grand! Many thanks.


----------

